# Pcp Vs Ob What Can My Pcp Charge



## smcglin (Aug 14, 2008)

I work for a Family Practice clinic.  However, several of my docs also provide ob care for their pts. 

Is there any way I can charge for my docs time in this case?
Note:  My doc did complete ante-partum and will do post-partum. 

Pt sees doc for regular ob visit - pt says water broke &  she is admitted 1230 same day
antibiotics and pitocin ordered by my doc.
Doc sees Pt  1750 8 cm on pitocin
Doc reschecks at 1900 pt complete and pushing
Doc sees pt every 30 minutes while pushing - she is not making much progress
(My doc has never left the pt or hospital during this time)
Called in OB for intra-partum consult at 2100 - it is decided to use vacuum
OB does vacuum delivery, Peds MD at delivery due to early delivery
OB does partial 3rd repair and delivers placenta
My doc did postpartum hosp care

Is there any way I can charge for her time with pt for 3 hrs before OB is called?  If so, what code?

You help would be appreciated.
Sheri


----------



## bigredcag (Aug 30, 2008)

the dr can charge for a hospital admit or subsequent visit code and then prolonged service code 99354-99357 (depending on hospital status inpatient or outpatient status) then of course anteparum care codes and post partum care codes. if your dr revisits the pt on another DOS he can also bill a subsequent visit code since they are not billing a global maternity package.
the dr must documetn time spent face to face time. if they dont you cannot bill for it


----------

